# Help! Pityriasis Rosea



## 17886

Hello, I'm a 20-year-old college student who was diagnosed back in early September with pityriasis rosea. What I showed to my dermatologist was mild in nature, but has now spread to my breasts, abdomen, underarms, lower back, upper thighs, back of knees, hands, arms and back of my neck. I probably have some "down there" but I don't even look. I just look unsightly. I think I'm sprouting a few on my forehead.I take Benadryl and Allegra to help with the itching. I use Aveeno bath moisturizer and just lierally stand in the shower because I'm afraid of rubbing. The health pages say this only concentrates in the torso, yet I have practically have it all over my body! My dermatologist and university health services have been unhelpful as well. They tell me to let it run its course. I can't even attend sororal/fraternal balls because I look like a mess. Does this leave hyperpigmentation because I have brown skin??The herald patch has always changed a lot since early September. It looks smooth in the middle and the edges look cracked and might peel. Sometimes, the herald patch itches! Wah! I have had this for nearly six weeks now. Has anyone suffered this????


----------



## Kathleen M.

I haven't had it. Sounds awful.It sounds like about all there is to do is ride it out, and it should go away on it's own in the next few weeks.One site talked about pigmentaiton issues for some people, but I didn't get a frequency.A couple of sites mentioned using UV light to treat, but that isn't something you should do on your own (you want to watch for sunburn and stuff so you need the right dose of that so don't just go to the tanning booth on your own.).Hopefully it will all be over soon.K.


----------



## 22443

I've had it since last spring. It just won't go away. I don't really mind since it's only on my neck and back, but sometimes it itches like hell. I've heard that it occurs most often in the spring and fall. Hopefully for you, once cold weather hits, it will go away on its own.


----------



## 17886

Hey everyone, thanks for the response.This is Week 7 for me, and it's just awful because I have brown skin. These spots lookdark all over my body, and they itch a lot. The university nurses said that it should run its course in 6-8 weeks, but some cases may last as much as 12 weeks. They said that if he has not disappeared by November, I need to consult an appointment with them.I cannot believe I would contact something that has no treatment.


----------



## 22443

Yea my friends laugh at me for getting sick with things that have no cure...IBS, pityriasis rosea. Oh well.


----------



## Nikki

Hey, i had this last year!Argh, it was awful.Its caused my a virus, and it not infectious but it normally occurs in clusters at school or college.I had it for just over 3 months, then all of a sudden it disappeared! Literally, overnight. Don't panic. I know its itchy, but there is no cream that will help. Just use moisteriser. After about the first week and a half, i had it all over my breats, back, stomach, upper arms, legs, "down there" etc.Donn't worry about your herald patch, mine did that as well. Thats typical of pityriasis rosea you know, it looks like ringworm! If you have any on my face whatever you do don't scratch it! You could try putting on a mild hydrocortisone cream (i did that). I think it might be made worse by stress so try not to worry about it and go out anyway. Don't worry about the shower, just don't rub too hard- it won't make it any worse. Use a non perfumed shower gel or something cos you don't want to make it worse.Definately have it checked that it is not ringworm, cos that it what they thought i had at first and then they changed their mind. (Or you could just by an antifungal cream and see if it helps?) If you have only had it for 7 weeks, thats good. I had it for 14 weeks roughly.I have white skin, so im not sure abot you. I had a few slightly darker patches left on my skin from the rash (but i did have it for a long time), but they have totally faded now. You will probably have a few slightly pigmented patches, but they will fade!Email me if you want any more info.Nikki xx


----------



## 19069

Hey, I had this once too...a few years ago. It is supposed to have a "Christmas Tree" appearance to the rash, according to the doc that I saw. Mine was on my chest, back and legs. It did run its course for me, but I did end up with a tiny scar or two. Hopefully, it will soon pass and you'll be feeling better.For many people, it does not reoccur.


----------



## 17886

Yeah, I hope it goes away as well. Although I fear my immune system is taking quite a long time. I have noticed two rash-like spots right under my chin now. The rash has now finally made its way to attack my face (if that is possible) some time later this week and possibly next week. I have tried the sunlight method (staying out under the sun for long periods of time), but it does not explain why I'm getting rash bumps all over my hands and arms if they don't like sunlight. I'm always wearing short-sleeved shirts. Oh well. Argh!


----------



## 17886

It's the 8th week now. I still have pityriasis rosea. The good news is that the bumps that were on my hands are slowly disappearing and peeling, but I still have the rash-looking (looking like crinkly cigarette paper) spots on my torso and around my neck area. I haven't had a good look at the herald rash yet, but it really looks like it might be peeling and cracking around the edges. The center is still developed....


----------



## Guest

Wow, I can't believe so many other people have had this! I had it when I was a kid, and I've never heard of anyone else having it.If you are still itchy, I remember taking lots of baths in baking soda water, and using Solarcane spray when it was really bad. Sounds like you are on the mend though, good to hear!


----------



## Nikki

Good luck, you sound like you might be on the mend!It will hopefully start to fade a bit now.Nikki


----------



## 17886

Hey everyone,I'm not sure if this is serious: I still have pityriasis rosea. It's been nine weeks, going on 10 weeks by this weekend. While the weird-looking bumps on my hands disappeared, the herald patch is still pretty much intact. I don't itch as badly anymore (I don't need to take Benadryl in order to sleep). However, I feel as though I'm forming new bumps all over my body, including my legs. These are ballpin-size bumps, not a huge big deal. Is this normal?


----------



## 17886

Well, it's another week and I still have pityriasis rosea. I feel like I will have this for another month. I accidentally (without thinking) scratched the left front side of my neck. I look at my neck this morning, and I have two rashes RIGHT THERE just above the collar line. You have no idea how angry I am. And the herald patch is still clearly formed.


----------



## 14194

Hi Michsm2...and all others...I had pityriasis rosea about a month ago. Fortunately it is all gone now. Mine lasted about a month. I hated it and it made me totally paranoid that something was really wrong with me. Some of the info provided on the internet is helpful and makes you feel better...some of it can scare you to death. Anybody no what I mean? However...this forum made me feel better because it reassures me that PR is COMMON rash that happens to other young adults like me...not always and rarely a sign of some terrible ailment. (Although...I just turned 29...not staying so young, huh?) Anyway...michsm2...You haven't posted since the 10th...how is it going?


----------



## 17886

I think I'm near the end of this disease. I still get the ocassional small bumps on my left hand, but they are non-existent on my right hand. Weird disease. The patches that were on my chest are slowly fading away. I will still have dark spots over my chest, but it's better than looking at red, crinkly spots. I think I will be cured of this disease by 2006.


----------



## 18060

I am JUST overcoming the last of my spots after 5 weeks. I'm 25 and one day, I just woke up with 3 HUGE spots on my hip which eventually followed with little ones all over my torso. Then it began to taunt me by slowly disappearing and leading my to believe I was on the mend and then bamN!spread to my hands, wrist and feet - it was just plain mean. I thought I should share my regime which has lead to my recovery. I really thought it would never go away. ANYWAY, Dr gave me steroid tablets to stop the itching (tho I was still itchy) and I drank loads of water and ate very healthily to help my body recover. My mum took pitty upon me and brewed me fresh chrysanthemum tea every day to "cool" the body down. I don't know, I was willing to try everything. After a week, it subsided. I know there is no cure but if you're desparate like me you'd be willing to give anything a go...


----------



## Nikki

Well, you had it a shorter amount of time than i did! Lucky you!Glad you are feeling better.


----------



## 17886

Wow kay tee, I'm happy yours was over in 5 weeks! My pityriasis rosea took me nearly 12 weeks! I still get the tiny bumps on my left hand. As a darker-skinned individual, this disease was not too kind to me -- it has left me faded dark marks all over my torso even when the itching has subsided. They will fade eventually by the summer, but I can't even take showers or look into the mirror without wearing a coat or shirt over me.


----------



## 18831

Hello. I have been with this miserable pity thing for 3 weeks. It's a mess. It's everywhere and it itches. I get about 2 hours sleep before the itching starts to bother me. It's all over my body. You are not alone.


----------



## 14080

ok i've had my PR for at least 2 months now, what are the signs that its getting better? I started with my herald patch actually 2 of them,, then about 10 other spots. Now i have a whopping 100 and some, just when i think there getting better i get more, NOW,, the ones i have a slightly brownish, and still itch like hell. Mine kinda start like 2 tiny red bumps side by side, then i scratch them, and its a circle patch by the morning, I'm scared to death i'm going to scar from all the scratching, has anyone ever escaped the scars from scratching?


----------



## 14080

they say that there is "no known cause" but does anyone even have an inkling of what causes it?


----------



## Nikki

Caused by a virus that you catch when immune system is low- did you have a cold or something around the time you got it?Mine disappeared pretty suddenly. I had lots of it that suddenly went- just after 3 months into it. Weird.


----------



## Kathleen M.

http://www.emedicine.com/EMERG/topic426.htm lists a couple of suspect viruses and some drugs that have been associated with it.


----------



## 14080

no i can't really say i was sick,, but i was stressed when it came about. Found out today tho, that my mom had it when she was 17 and her brother and sister both had it At the same time like 10 years ago. I found out from them that at the time, they found an add in the newspaper that ssaid there was a soap called ZNP BAR, its for seborrheic dermatitis nad dandriff, apparently after using this soap for a week it started to clear up, i called the pharmcy today, and although they don't have it in stock, they are ordering it for me and i'llo have it by Monday, I'll let you all no how it goes.


----------



## 22443

I went to that site Kathleen put up.....it says that Bismuth can potentially cause it............Bismuth? As in Pepto Bismo?! As in, the medicine I take everytime my stomach starts to hurt????!!! Oh great, no wonder I've had it for months.







Could that honestly be the reason?


----------



## tltrull

> quote:Originally posted by collegegirl333:I went to that site Kathleen put up.....it says that Bismuth can potentially cause it............Bismuth? As in Pepto Bismo?! As in, the medicine I take everytime my stomach starts to hurt????!!! Oh great, no wonder I've had it for months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could that honestly be the reason?


Yup, good old Pepto has Bismuth!


----------



## Kathleen M.

It might be worth taking a break and see what happens.I don't know how strong the evidence is for that particular drug.K.


----------



## 14080

i can honestly say, i;ve never had to take anytihing like that for upset stomach, i'm sticking with the stess theroy.


----------



## 17176

hello and welcome all the newbies


----------



## 14080

ok been using the soap now for a week, and it seems to of helped,, i'm just wondering tho, now that all the breakouts have stopped(no new ones i mean) and all the itching is gone, how long before the spots go away, they are like small slightly raised brownish oink spots, and i have like a 75 of them,, i thought i read that these things dissappear, i'm praying that they are not scars. Its been 9 to 10 weeks now.


----------



## 17968

I discovered that I had pityriasis rosea about 4 weeks ago. It has definitely been a pain! I live in Louisiana, where it's very hot. At first I had broken out in little red bumps all over my body and it itched like crazy. The doctor put me on steriods to help with the itching. Now I don't have as many bumps but where there used to be red bumps, there are now very dry patches of skin all over. I am african american so it looks like dark spots all over me from a distance once I moisturize. If I don't moisturize, I just look ashy and flaky. I would like to think that this means it's going away. I am tired of covering up! It's like 102 degrees out here! Does anyone know what the final stages are? Also,is it true that sunlight helps, because I layed out in the sun by the pool for about 45 minutes yesterday because I heard that it can help.


----------



## Nikki

Im sorry, i can't help you. I had it for ages- then literally all of a sudden it disappeared! Almost overnight. Weird.


----------



## 14909

This is my personal account of how I beat Pityriasis Rosea.A couple months ago, I noticed this weird spot on my abdomen that itched. At first it looked like a dog scratch or possibly a weird bug bite that I had been scratching. But it didn't go away. Then it started to look like Ringworm, so a friend gave me some antifungal cream to apply on it. It still didn't go away. Then after I had it like 2.5 weeks, I began to break out in smaller similar spots on my back, abdomen, and chest. Of course I freaked out, and began scouring the internet in search of answers. I found great info on Pityriasis Rosea from several sources, like this one:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pityriasis_rosea and this one: http://www.emedicine.com/med/topic1840.htmMy symptoms matched the descriptions I found. I got it in the spring, I'm in the age range, (33), and I knew I didn't have Ringworm or Herpes, so I diagnosed myself as having Pityriasis Rosea. Like many other posts I've read, it did not limit itself to my chest and back, but spots showed up on my arms, thighs, and yes, "down there" as well. At least they didn't itch that much, but it was really embarrasing and I stayed covered up all the time. Because I didn't have great insurance, I decided it would be pointless to go pay $$$ to see a dermatologist who would tell me "yep that Pityriasis, nope, there's nothing we can do about it, how about some anti itch cream?"I did read, however, that the application of ultraviolet light tends to shorten the duration of the spots from the usual 6-8 weeks. Here in Portland, OR we have 128 tanning salons, which I had never gone to because I know those places are dangerous and ultraviolet light has been proven to cause skin cancer. However, I was determined to rid myself of these horrible spots which were now pretty much everywhere, except my hands, feet, and face.I went a total of 4 times to various tanning salons. I am fair skinned and burn easily, so I tried to keep my "treatment sessions" short. The first time I went I laid down in a Wolff tanning bed for 10 minutes. This particular bed had older bulbs that were "not as hot" as some of the newer models. OK, everything went fine, I turned a little pink a couple hours later, but nothing bad. 2 days later, I went in for my 2nd session, this time going for 15 minutes. About 3 hours after this session I developed what looked like a MAJOR SUNBURN over my chest and back. Um, this was not good. The treatment to rid myself of a rash should not be more detrimental than the rash itself! However, after another few days of liberal applications of Aloe Vera gel, the burn went away, AND SO DID THE STUPID SPOTS! That's right. Wherever I had gotten a "sunburn", that part of the rash went away when the sunburn healed. The aloe vera kept me from peeling, and it looked like I had the answer I was looking for. About a week went by, and I still had the rash in my armpits and inner thighs and "down there". Grrr. I went in for a 3rd session, but I did not want to get burned again in the same places as before. So, I cut the sleeves off a white t-shirt to expose only my sides and armpits, and wrapped a white tube sock around my ***** so I wouldn't get burned there either. You can go ahead and laugh now. I sure was, because I looked really funny . I also shaved my armpits and pubic hair because I felt the hair may have protected my skin from the UV rays, and thus protected the rash as well. This time I tried a stand-up tanning booth, which had the bulbs all around me to get my sides real good. I went for 12 minutes. My T-shirt and sock idea worked! I only got a mild sunburn down my sides and legs, which, when healed, took with it more of the rash. Unfortunately, I forgot to cover my head and my face was feeling a bit sunburned. Another week went by, and the rash had almost totally been killed off, except for "down there", as well as in my armpits! Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr! I went in for my 4th and final treament. I tried another tanning bed, went for 15 minutes, used my cut-up t-shirt, sock-on-the-u-know-what, covered my legs with white thermal underwear (I didn't have anything else) and covered my face with a white sheet. I also positioned my legs like I was doing "butterflys" back in gym class to expose as much of my groin to the UV light as possible, and positioned my arms above my head to expose my armpits as well. I did not get a sunburn this time, but was reluctant to go back for any more treatments because a couple days later I noticed a weird blood blister on the top of my hand. I took it as a sign to stop going to these tanning booths, because I was (and still am) concerned about the safety of anyone who uses these melanoma factories for a temporary so-called "beautification" of the skin. I have nothing against pasty-white skin, and actually think it looks a lot healthier than a dark tan, but maybe that's just my opinion.So, now it's been like 2.5, maybe 3 months since I first noticed the Herald Patch, and I'm all healed. No more rash, no more sunburn, and no more tanning booths! I also saved hundreds of $$$ by avoiding the doctor who would not have helped anyway.Please note that this is NOT RECOMMENDED by anyone, including me. DO NOT take this as medical advice. I am merely relating my personal story of what I did to battle this still mysterious condition known as Pityriasis Rosea.If you want my opinion, I think it's not a bacteria or a virus, but tiny space aliens that land on your skin in the mothership/herlad patch and then set out in search of food and/or mates all over your skin. When they don't find anything (cause they're from another planet) they pile back in the mothership/herald patch and take off elsewhere. Hows THAT?


----------



## 18332

Howdee. I've had this scourge going on two months now and I've made some observations. Sunlight or UV treatment is definitely your best bet for making this go away. I noticed early on that whenever we've had hot or warm weather the symptoms like itching and breakouts would miraculously stop. Unfortunately I live in the SF bay area and even now in July the weather here feels more like I'm in Scotland. So the symptoms keep persisting and I believe the bad weather is aggravating it. I'm off for the caribbean next week for a few weeks so hopefully that will break the back of the outbreaks. I may look into the sun tanning option before I leave anyway.


----------



## 16332

Hey, I am a 29 year old female who fist noticed the "herald patch" in February. I, like most people, thought it was ringworm. This patch was the only thing on me for a few months and then I began getting the spots. At first I had a few on my arm and then they gradually spread. Some mornings I would literally wake up with new spots-overnight! I have them on my back, breasts, butt, arms, legs, and a couple on my face.In the past few months I have been to the dermatologist three times. At first he thought it was fungus, and when that was wrong, he took blood work and a biopsy to tell me he thinks it is PR. I am now taking Erythromicin. I have been taking it for a week and notice a small difference. The spots seem to be drying a little. Last night, however, I read about people going to tanning beds to relieve the duration. So I woke up this morning with great hope and went to the tanning bed. I was in the bed for 13 minutes and I am fried like a lobster. Yeah, I forgot that antibiotics make you sensitive to the sun. Now I call myself Pityriasis "lobster" Rosea.You know I make jokes about it, but the truth is that I am pretty miserable. I have to wear long sleeves and jeans to cover the spots. This is the most frustrating **** that I have ever had. I still have a week left on antibiotics, and when this horrific burn goes away maybe I will notice a difference.Anyway, I will let you know how I look soon. I think my case is worse than some I have heard. It is now September, and my first spot was in February. I remember how bad I hated the first spot b/c it was on my lower butt, and I was worried that I would not be able to hide it in a bathing suit. God, I wish I only had one spot now!


----------



## 17776

THERE IS SOMETHING YOU CAN DO TO HELP!!!!It was just confirmed that the rash I have is PR Rosea, when they told me there was nothing they could do about it, I was not impressed. But there is always something u can do!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I went to my herbalist and was put on a strict diet and herbal program. I have been taking warm baths in empsom salt, which is a mineral mixture that pulls out all the toxins in ur body and decreases stress levels( u can find this at ur local drugstore). At first it got pretty bad. It started with the patch on my back, then my chest and then it spread all over my torso, then started to creep up my neck and on my face. Iam about a week and a half into this rash, I started the herbal program ( for detoxing)about four days ago, and I woke up this morning and there was a big diference in the appearence!! The redness is died down and the itch is gone! It was starting to creep onto my face and neck and now its almost gone! So dont beleive what your doctor says about there being nothing u can do! Westren medicine tends to be based on relieving sypmtoms as Eastren medicine is about healing the body from within. All my family doctor did was prescibe a lotion for the itch that took several days to become effective! Which it didnt







I still have been using that, with the herbal program and its working. I read alot of these posts and got really freaked out. Iam a makeup artist, so having a crazy rash all over me is not good for business! lol. But check out herbal remedies online for PR and go see a herbalist!TALK TO A HERBALIST..a real one, preferably chineseTHINGS I TOOKWild Rose detox program-found at ur local nutri sourceEpsom Salt bathsHerbal drinks..WARNING its gross! you'll be given a mixture of herbs that u boil down and drink while its still warm. Its like drinking mud buit its working for me!GOOD LUCK AND LET ME KNOW IF IT WORKS FOR U TOO!!!!


----------



## mahaveer786

I am on the lookout for some treatment agains my pityria rosea (as i belive it is).

Can anyone recommend a good doctor in santa rita (py) to help me?

http://pityriasis-rosea.org/


----------



## staz

I know this is an old thread, but I was looking for posts about PR, and found this. I had this nasty rash for over a year. Most people have it for 6 to 8 weeks and it goes away by itself- just lucky, I guess.

After about 9 months, I finally went to a dermatologist. She biopsied the rash and and diagnosed Ptyriasis Rosea. Told me it was not contagious, not life threatening, no cure. Gave me some cortisone cream for the itch, and basically said that was all she could do.

I researched on the Internet and tried a bunch of stuff that people said might work- bio oil, black soap, tanning bed, head and shoulders shampoo. None of it helped me, it did reduce the itch.

I found a cream on eBay, called Prreze. That not only worked, it worked within 3 days! By two weeks I had no rash. It has not come back.I would certainly look into it if you have PR.


----------



## AlisonfromSickofIBS

Hi there,

I would really advise you to go and see a local Reiki practitioner about this if nothing is working.

Alison


----------

